# Ohio Officer Returns To Force with Artificial Leg



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by newsnet5.com*

A Middleburg Heights police officer has been waiting more than a year to return to work today. Officer Ryan Nagy will return to work after a horrific traffic accident took his leg and almost his life, NewsChannel5 reported. 
He recently passed an agility test with an artificial leg. 
Nagy held a news conference at 11 a.m. to talk about his rehabilitation and finally reaching his goal of returning to work. 
_
"It feels so good to get back and move on with my life," Nagy said. 
He added that he went to rehabilitation several days of week and he credits many others, including his wife, for helping him. 
"She knew when to push me and when to pull back," he said. 
He added that he doesn't believe he has any limitations. 
"I will find different ways to do things," he said. 
On April 11, 2005, Nagy's cruiser was hit by a truck, pinning the nine-year veteran between two cars. 
It happened while he was on a traffic stop along Interstate 71. Doctors had to amputate his right leg and he spent the next six weeks in the hospital recovering. 
When he was finally released 16 months ago, he said he had one goal. 
"I just want to come back and be able to put on that uniform every day and come do what I always wanted to do and for the last almost nine years what I've been doing," Nagy said. "So I love my job and that's what I want to get back to."

Previous Stories: 

September 22, 2005: Man Who Hit Officer On I-71 Gets $800 Fine 
August 18, 2005: Driver Charged In Accident Involving Officer 
June 28, 2005: Restaurants Raise Money For Injured Middleburg Hts. Officer 
June 1, 2005: Officer Wants To Return To Work After Losing Leg On Job 
Copyright 2006 by NewsNet5. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

_


----------

